# Wood Dynamics Stabilization



## Andy777 (Apr 25, 2012)

Has anyone used wood stabilized by http://wooddynamics.net/ ? I know you are playing with fire using anything that isn't WSSI or K&G, but there is a really sweet piece of wood on eBay (another red flag) that the seller says was done by them. I know I should know better but it is a really nice piece.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 25, 2012)

I have never used or heard of them.


----------



## RRLOVER (Apr 25, 2012)

If you are going to use it on one of your own knives I would get it.


----------



## Andy777 (Apr 25, 2012)

OK I think I'll go for it, nothing ventured nothing gained right?  I'll report back on the quality of the piece.


----------

